

 Close to launching first startup - Omnipresent
http://www.thecitybee.com
After months of reading/planning/coding I'm close to launching my first startup. Please signup and spread the word. I'll share with HN before the live launch.
======
ColinWright

      Heroku | No such app
    
      There is no app configured at that hostname.
      Perhaps the app owner has renamed it, or you
      mistyped the URL.

~~~
Omnipresent
>_< apparently adding www is throwing it off. For what it's worth...please use
<http://thecitybee.com> as I can't seem to edit the URL in the link.

~~~
angryasian
set up a cname.

~~~
Omnipresent
Did that. Damn godaddy...takes 24 hrs.

